# Good antivirus for scanning network drives?



## G25r8cer

Recently got a WD my cloud and would like to be able to scan it every once in a while. Items usually get scanned while downloaded and the drive is likely clean but, I would just like to keep it that way.

I currently use windows 8.1 defender/MSC and have malware bytes installed but, disabled so I don't get conflicts. But mbam doesn't offer a network scan option that I know of. 

Fyi I have mbam pro 

Anyone know of a good 3rd option that I can keep disabled and just start up when I need it to scan the network drive. It doesn't need to be a free program either


----------



## johnb35

If you map a network drive to your system, malwarebytes should work.


----------



## G25r8cer

I have the drive mapped but mbam still doesn't see it


----------



## johnb35

Try Avast.


----------



## G25r8cer

Alright going to try out a few different av's. I mainly just want a scanner. I don't want a total system protection. Just something I can keep disabled and start it when I want.


----------



## G25r8cer

Tried out avast and Norton. Both of which were full featured and system hogs considering I like to stick to win 8.1 stock (firewall/defender). Or should I consider switching over to something else completely and disabling these?

I have also done some research and I know mbam supports network scanning but it's not optimized for it. I also tried adding "scan with mbam to context menu" via options, opening a folder on the nas, and scanning it. It would supposedly scan but would show "0" items scanned. So it's still not working.

I guess I am really looking for a standalone (don't have to install) type scanner or a good complete antivirus relacement (don't want an Internet/website scanner/blocker).


----------



## Agent Smith

M$ recommends running a full featured anti-virus along side MSE as it is ONLY a bse line scanner. Frankly, it doesn't detect crap and you are not protecting yourself with it. Try Bitdefender Free. Access a file in the cloud and look in Bitdefender and see if it scanned there. Also, as a test put a EICAR virus test file in the cloud, access that file and Bitdefender should quarantine it. 

This file is harmless. It is only a standard test file: http://www.eicar.org/download/eicar.com.txt

An on demand scanner that may scan that NAS is Clamwin. But I never could get Clamwin to update. I even tried all the helpful tips.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well after plenty of trials I seem to have found an AV I really like .... ESET Nod32 8 

Have used nod32 years ago and liked how it was lightweight yet pretty strong. 

And it allows scanning of anything on the local LAN or Homegroup 

Going to test this one out for a few days. If I don't like it and its too intrusive then I will try bitdefender.

Note: I am keeping Mbam installed but, services disabled. If I think nod32 missed something then I can always fire up and update mbam


----------



## G25r8cer

Well I am back to mbam now. Tried nod32 and bitdefender for a while. Both where a bit too intrusive and throwing false positives and legit .iso files. And nod32 wouldn't let me add an exclusion to the files.

Using mbam to its fullest now along with Mse. 

Going to use that "test" virus here pretty soon once I do another system scan


----------



## Agent Smith

Bitdefender allows you to exclude.


----------



## G25r8cer

For some reason I couldn't figure out how to do so. 

Been running Mbam and Superantispyware now 

Super caught a ton of bad firefox cookies and most of which were sources to my random pop-ups. Mbam didn't catch any of it. However mbam did catch part of a sourceapp infection. 

I believe I am totally clean now. 

Superantispyware allows complete and quick scanning of network drives as well. Just did a scan and it did catch a false positive so I excluded it. Scanned again and it didn't catch it. So all is good

Still think I am going to try out a few A/V combos in a virtual machine though


----------



## G25r8cer

So I think the reason mbam wouldn't see the network drive was due to the mapping problem I had. Now I fixed the mapping problem and mbam see's the drive just fine.


----------



## Agent Smith

I should mention Immunet as well. It scans my FTP in fact. I uploaded a test file to the FTP computer and the FTP directory is on a 14 GB SD card it it caught it and quarantined the file.


----------



## G25r8cer

U think it's alright to run Mse, mbam, and superantispyware together? Or should I disable the stock Mse?


----------



## Agent Smith

Well, MSE isn't worth crap really and you aren't doing yourself any favors by running it. It is just a base line scanner and has lost it's certificate with an ant-virus testing website. 

Running malwarebytes and Super and the same time _could_ cause problems because MWBAM will find the same stuff Super does, but Super finds stuff MWBAM doesn't find. I'm not sure if there would be a conflict. I think if both scanners pick up the same thing I would just delete the file that shows up in one scanner.


----------



## G25r8cer

Super did catch a ton of cookies that mbam didn't. 

I disabled defender/Mse now. 

Thinking I will disable super and just run it on command once a week or so. Mbam seems to catch most of it.

Also thinking I should allow Ccleaner to clear all cookies. I run it a few times a week.

I am pretty good about keeping my pc clean. Just trying to find the best combo here. As I realized Mse doesn't do much ... Once I installed mbam a few weeks ago.

Since purchasing my WD nas a month or so ago my host has seen a ton more activity so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Agent Smith

In addition to Ccleaner use System Ninja. 

What do you mean by host? Are you hosting a website or just have a port open? You could try a port like 24567 or something higher.


----------



## johnb35

let me just point out here that Superantispyware is set to scan cookies as where malwarebytes doesn't.  So thats why superantispyware finds more stuff then malwarebytes does.  And you can always delete all your cookies either by using ccleaner or can do it also by using internet options.  I only recommend using superantispyware when other scanners won't remove something, which is hardly ever.


----------



## G25r8cer

Alright got it. So I will disable super from starting with windows and just run it manually on occasion.

Should mbam by itself be enough protection?

John: what kind of protection do u run?


----------



## johnb35

Avast and malwarebytes.  Very seldom do I run them, but I know how to surf the Web safely.  I also use the WOT(Web of trust) addon.  Every now and then avast blocks a bad website.  

If you have malwarebytes pro then that should be good all by itself.  Another program to have might be malwarebytes exploit protection.  I'm hearing increasingly good things about it.  I will be checking it out myself.


----------



## G25r8cer

I checked out mbam exploit and I am not a big fan. It's a resource hog compared to mbam and is too intrusive for my liking. But then again I guess that's the point. Just not my cup of tea. 

I am also trying out Paragon Hard disk manager to backup my drive and the GF's laptop drive to my external (not the nas). 

Can anyone recommend a better hard disk backup option?

Paragon is pretty feature packed. I think it would be hard to beat but, I could be wrong in my research


----------

